# Cow Hooves safe?



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

My 11 week old puppy is a power chewer. I found the large edible nylabones keep her really busy. I get the large ones for fear of her breaking up the small ones too fast and choking. If she eats a whole one a day, I notice she gets diarrhea and then she eats less food. I was told by a family member that cow hooves are all natural and safer than raw-hide. It worries me though when she starts pulling out the white tendon like stuff. Is it digestible?


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

My dog gets hooves. I don't use any nylabones chew. I gave him one time and it stuck on "ceiling" of his mouth (sorry I don't know whats the proper word). Only problem with those hooves is that it smells like cow poo when its wet :crazy: I let him chew on it and then when he gets bored I mix together yogurt and peanut butter, stuff it in the hoove, and freeze it. He LOVES yogurt stuffed hoove!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've fed hooves for years and never had a problem...besides the smell!! I'll even gather up the clippings from the horses when the farrier comes to my house and give them to the dogs. They love them. 

I don't feed anything 'rawhide'. I had a dog who was chewing on a piece of rawhide, as it got gooey and sticky, it stuck on one of her back teeth with the majority of the piece down her throat. Thank God, she was sitting next to me and I heard her when she first started choking on it. It took me a little bit to work the rawhide off of her back teeth. Scared me...scared her. No more rawhide in my house.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had problems with hooves with a powerful chewer. Basically crushing them and having them splinter into sharp shards. So I tend to avoid them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I avoid them to, mine are aggressive chewers, once my old gsd got one stuck on the roof of his mouth between his teeth, he was going crazy, I got it loose, and then almost choked on it..so no more here


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I buy them in boxes of 100. Aside from my house smelling like barn full of dead cattle on occasion they're awesome. I do suspect that one presented a bit of a false foreign object issue on one of my dogs, but by the time we went in after it it'd been digested.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

apparently so, I haven't given mine any because I can't source them, however if you can get raw then do so Raw Feeding » Cow's Foot Recipe


----------

